

CRS-6 landing, drone ship perspective - cloudwalking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwosn-iFyAE

======
cloudwalking
Side by side with chase plane video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRPtyhIzkI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amRPtyhIzkI)

